# Anyone else in Los Angeles area notice strange Postmates pay model ?



## Sethhh (Jan 11, 2017)

I got $4 delivery over 3 miles lol 

And batch order this morning for $6.36

What happen to $4.10?? 

Hello Doordash!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sethhh said:


> I got $4 delivery over 3 miles lol
> 
> And batch order this morning for $6.36
> 
> ...


Doordash just changed how they do their pay and it's not worth a shit either anymore


----------



## Sethhh (Jan 11, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Doordash just changed how they do their pay and it's not worth a shit either anymore


Very true.
I usually skip small orders or rediculously long distance ones on Doordash

We'll see how it goes


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They want us all to quit so they can fold.

Lazy bums!!!


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Sethhh said:


> I got $4 delivery over 3 miles lol
> 
> And batch order this morning for $6.36
> 
> ...


the pay model was changed not it's four dollars for min 
mile is .84 
pick up is 1.0
drop off 1.0
wait time is .11
just the door dash refuse the long distance and do the short ones for 8 or 9 bucks you will be fine 
an Uber eats isn't bad for filler


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Doordash just changed how they do their pay and it's not worth a shit either anymore


The only app that worth it anymore is amazon flex


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> The only app that worth it anymore is amazon flex


yeah, Amazon recruited over saturated drivers. I am not interested any more. You are free to take over my space and share the pie with the ever-growing drivers pool.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

outface said:


> yeah, Amazon recruited over saturated drivers. I am not interested any more. You are free to take over my space and share the pie with the ever-growing drivers pool.


It worth doing because the pay the same.You know what going to make.With uber you have to work surge to make any good money that why I say it the best.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I hear Postmates hasn't been paying drivers lately.


----------



## bartroberts (Sep 19, 2017)

their low payouts make it much easier to decline or cancel deliveries. i don't feel bad about not accepting all deliveries or even canceling the ones that i already accepted. there were several occasions where i either ordered food and then had to wait more than 20 minutes or have actually gone shopping for hardware, and only made $4.10.
since i wasn't close to the pickup location, it took 10 minutes to get to the delivery location, 20-30 minutes waiting for the order or shopping, another 15 minutes to get to the drop-off, another 10-15 minutes looking for parking, before finally delivery the order to the persons front door.
so, i made $4.10 in a ****ing hour!!!!
i'm now driving for saucey. on-demand alcohol delivery.

if more drivers start canceling or declining orders, maybe uber-delivery and postmates will finally get the message and increase pay, if they want to keep reliable drivers.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

bartroberts said:


> their low payouts make it much easier to decline or cancel deliveries. i don't feel bad about not accepting all deliveries or even canceling the ones that i already accepted. there were several occasions where i either ordered food and then had to wait more than 20 minutes or have actually gone shopping for hardware, and only made $4.10.
> since i wasn't close to the pickup location, it took 10 minutes to get to the delivery location, 20-30 minutes waiting for the order or shopping, another 15 minutes to get to the drop-off, another 10-15 minutes looking for parking, before finally delivery the order to the persons front door.
> so, i made $4.10 in a &%[email protected]!*ing hour!!!!
> i'm now driving for saucey. on-demand alcohol delivery.
> ...


How much does Saucey pay per delivery?


----------



## bartroberts (Sep 19, 2017)

saucey pays $5 per delivery + $0.50 per item.

so, basically $5.50 per delivery
if they order two items, say a 12 pack of beer and some chips. $6 for delivery. 
but, since i schedule myself as the "core" delivery driver for one store, saucey pays me $10 per hour, if my deliveries don't cover it. 
i'm not spending as much on gas since, i just drive back to the store after i make the delivery. and, all deliveries are within a certain distance from the store that i'm assigned to.

since i'm dealing with alcohol drinker who understand the concept of tips, i always try to deliver to their front door.
TIPS ARE MUCH BETTER!!!!

i'll post my referral code as soon as saucey gives me one.

if you use it, we can both make some extra cash.


----------

